# Top Gear new series..



## -Kev-

.. starts tonight :thumb:

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/series-22-top-gear-preview-2015-1-2


----------



## Ross

Looking forward to it.


----------



## 182_Blue

Get ready for the usual Complaints


----------



## -Kev-

Oh yeah, about three people from probably about 8 million people watching


----------



## Ross

If you don't like it don't watch it,simple.


----------



## Kerr

Looking forward to it as always. Hopefully it's a good series. 

I'm sure I read this series is longer than previous seasons, so hopefully that means loads of good content.


----------



## Kerr

Ross said:


> If you don't like it don't watch it,simple.


You've been on here for 8 years. You know that's not how it works.


----------



## Ross

I know people will still watch it and moan about it just you watch.


----------



## -Kev-

10 episodes i believe this series is..


----------



## yetizone

Thanks for the heads up as I'd forgotten it started tonight. I'll be tuning in


----------



## brinks

In tonights episode Hammond, Clarkson and May race each other across St Petersbury.

James is driving (a Renault Twizzy I think)

Richard is cycling

Jezza is in a hovercraft.

Should be good in the usual daft TG fashion!


----------



## muzzer

I'll watch it tomorrow and see what i think. If i dont like it, i wont record the rest of the series


----------



## slim_boy_fat

brinks said:


> In tonights episode Hammond, Clarkson and May race each other across St Petersbury.
> 
> James is driving (a Renault Twizzy I think)
> 
> Richard is cycling
> 
> Jezza is in a hovercraft.
> 
> Should be good in the usual daft TG fashion!


Aaaand, the Stig is using public transport. Prepare for lots of folded arms, blank looks and some very confused Russians. :lol:


----------



## great gonzo

I love it, even if it is very samey now days. 
Gonz.


----------



## essjay

great gonzo said:


> I love it, even if it is very samey now days.
> Gonz.


It is samey !! just watched it


----------



## PSIMMO

Nice one I had totally forgotten!!


----------



## J4KE45

Thanks for this, wouldn't of spotted it otherwise!


----------



## SunnyBoi

Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May are in Russia for an incredible race across the vast and very beautiful urban landscape of St Petersburg. May defends the honour of the car in a very small Renault, Hammond tries to prove that pedalling is faster by saddling up a bicycle, whilst Clarkson attempts to demonstrate that water is the quickest way across town, especially if you're in a hovercraft. To make matters more complicated, all three presenters are racing not only each other but also The Stig, who is silently making his way towards the finish line on public transport. Also in this episode, Richard Hammond is at the test track to find out if the dramatic new Lamborghini Huracan is as flamboyant and fun as an Italian supercar should be. Plus, another top celebrity guest tests their steely eyed driving skills as the star in the Reasonably Priced Car.


----------



## adamb87

Woohoo also forgot it started tonight  thanks op


----------



## fester165

I wonder what the giant stig as all about


----------



## Kerr

Does that bike really weigh 870 grams? That is incredible if true.


----------



## danwel

Almost missed it


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> Does that bike really weigh 870 grams? That is incredible if true.


Thats for a raw frame,no paint, no forks , posts etc etc.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Gimme that Lambo Hurrican in Black! Don't care what Hamster says. Want!


----------



## JB052

What is the lapel badge they are all wearing?


----------



## Ross

DJ X-Ray said:


> Gimme that Lambo Hurrican in Black! Don't care what Hamster says. Want!


It sounds amazing :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

i dont mind the lambo in green! does sound ace!


----------



## Kerr

I enjoyed that.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Thats for a raw frame,no paint, no forks , posts etc etc.


Ah, sounds more realistic.


----------



## davo3587

Quite a good episode, dont fancy a cycling holiday in Russia tho.


----------



## Steve_6R

Loved it. Really want to try a Twizzy now, just for a laugh.

End Sheeran is a legend too.


----------



## muzzer

I enjoyed that episode, lets hope the rest of the series is of a similar quality


----------



## James Bagguley

Same as Muzzer, really enjoyed that, even the "star in a...." section was okay, primarily that lovely young lady over Ed's shoulder! :argie:


----------



## ardenvxr

Enjoyed TG tonight


----------



## lofty

JB052 said:


> What is the lapel badge they are all wearing?


Flag of Chile, made me laugh


----------



## JB052

Excellent, well spotted.


----------



## Steve

" I'm doing a skiddddddd".


----------



## nbray67

Nice to see Hammond take a spill on the tram tracks, made my night.

Good start to the new series though, just need more test drives in up-coming cars rather than nigh on 40mins of 'challenges'.


----------



## Andy-P

James Bagguley said:


> Same as Muzzer, really enjoyed that, even the "star in a...." section was okay, *primarily that lovely young lady over Ed's shoulder! *:argie:


:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## polac5397

liking the Lamborghini, not sure of the green!


----------



## dubant07

Cracking start. That lamborghini :argie:


----------



## johanr77

James Bagguley said:


> Same as Muzzer, really enjoyed that, even the "star in a...." section was okay, primarily that lovely young lady over Ed's shoulder! :argie:


She smiled a lot that girl but she didn't smile nearly as much as this guy


----------



## TonyH38

Good start,Good start.


----------



## bradleymarky

My Wife likes watching it so i have no choice.


----------



## SBM

dubant07 said:


> Cracking start. That lamborghini :argie:


For sure that Lambo looked the donkey's doo dah's!
Its actually has a face - like a mean Cobra snake! I loved it and new it would be so much quicker. I thought it was terrific.... but not in that green!

Ben


----------



## SBM

Just incase - It's repeated tonight on BBC2 at 19:00 :thumb:

might watch it again just for the Lambo dance..


----------



## dubant07

SBM said:


> For sure that Lambo looked the donkey's doo dah's!
> Its actually has a face - like a mean Cobra snake! I loved it and new it would be so much quicker. I thought it was terrific.... but not in that green!
> 
> Ben


Knew it would be quick but my god! Can't wait to see the p1 go round the track


----------



## yetizone

Good start to the series and nice to have a ten episodes this time round


----------



## -Kev-

Episode two reminder..


----------



## James Bagguley

bradleymarky said:


> My Wife likes watching it so i have no choice.


Feel for you buddy! 

(Lucky so and so! :lol

Here's hoping tonight is a good'un


----------



## slim_boy_fat

And don't overlook Guy Martin on Ch4 after TG.


----------



## muzzer

I really enjoyed that again, this series is showing real potential and i am happy that it seems to be back to its best.


----------



## Kerr

I missed the first 10 minutes, but enjoyed the rest. 

What a mess those cars must be in.

I wonder if they get all their cars for free just for the exposure? I read before they write the cars off afterwards. Probably wise in this episode. 

I'm with Jeremy tonight. The M6GC all the way. That thing is seriously quick. I'm surprised how much it left the other cars for dead once it got on the move.


----------



## James Bagguley

Thought it was a good show again, but sometimes get a little fed up with them trashing awesome motors.


----------



## Ross

I really enjoyed it,laughed at the claymore going off haha


----------



## adamb87

that was one of the more memorable top gears of late. Really funny stuff last night. As said the mine going off had me in stitches !


----------



## Kiashuma

Really enjoyed it last night, as Kerr has said those motors must be hammered.

Liked the Holden best


----------



## Steve

What a pile of crap.

I mean seriously....


----------



## muzzer

Each to their own Steve but imho that was better than some of the turgid rubbish that they have turned out in recent series.


----------



## Chrisr1806

Brilliant and entertaining, as always.


----------



## alan h M

I liked it, it was one of the best for a long time. they looked like they were having fun. 

I feel sorry for the audience. they went to see top gear in the studio but spent almost all of it watching the telly.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Steve said:


> What a pile of crap.
> 
> I mean seriously....


That's the point, it's not meant to be taken seriously. It's an entertainment show, no longer a 'car review' show - times change and things move on.

Imo, it's still streets ahead of so-called 'reality' shows, which bear no resemblance to real life.

But it's a good job we're all different - each to his own and all that. :wave: :thumb:


----------



## Ross

They always have cracking camera work, some shots of the scenery is amazing.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

I thought it was a pretty good tbh. As much as I prefer the older episodes with more reviews, last night's one was pretty entertaining.

I have a slight suspicion that the person who played the 'English Stig' and drove the GTR last night was possibly Mark Webber, going by the height and build of the person. I could be wrong but that's who my money is on.


----------



## Nanoman

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I thought it was a pretty good tbh. As much as I prefer the older episodes with more reviews, last night's one was pretty entertaining.
> 
> I have a slight suspicion that the person who played the 'English Stig' and drove the GTR last night was possibly Mark Webber, going by the height and build of the person. I could be wrong but that's who my money is on.


Really? The average height guy that was filling out the race suit pretty well? Have you ever seen Mark Webber (one of the tallest racers in F1 who is also pretty skinny).


----------



## adf27

I liked the not very subtle dig at the media over the whole Argentina numberplate thing...


----------



## slim_boy_fat

adf27 said:


> I liked the not very subtle dig at the media over the whole Argentina numberplate thing...


Yes, but they're in danger of becoming a bit like a dog with a bone.

They'll need to be careful they don't feature in the headline "Bone bites dog".


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Nanoman said:


> Really? The average height guy that was filling out the race suit pretty well? Have you ever seen Mark Webber (one of the tallest racers in F1 who is also pretty skinny).


Yeah he filled the suit out quite well but was still slimmer than when James May was in the seat. Webber is skinny and usually wears tight fitting overalls which he fills out. Also the person in the GTR was really tall (look at the outside shot of the Stig driving, which is why I think they did a funny low angle shot when the Stig stands at the back of the car and James May gets out the of the boot, so they didn't give away his height


----------



## great gonzo

Nah, if it was Webber the car would of got half way round and broke down.


----------



## Kerr

Daniel Ricciardo on tonight. 

He should be a good guest as he always comes across as a nice guy.


----------



## Peter D

Very funny show, especially the ambulance laps and that Australian chap.


----------



## danwel

Got this weeks and next on series link ready for when i get home form work


----------



## alan h M

really good this week

I nearly wet myself when Hammond used the cannon for the first time


----------



## muzzer

Best one so far, i nearly cried when stig set off in May's vehicle and the back door fell off. The air cannon was hilarious and by that point at the end i was just about in tears.


----------



## LewisB5

It was a good episode but I can't help noticing them turning into actors with their usual traits exaggerated by a team of writers. :/


----------



## spacer567

ima fan off top gear but found the ambulance episode utter crap


----------



## johanr77

Whoa, whoa, whoa this is the Top Gear love in thread you can't use the word crap or you'll be met with

Well turn it off then
Nobody makes you watch it
It's an ENTERTAINMENT show
It's better than all that reality crap
I just don't understand why people watch it if they don't like it LOL (insert smiley emoticon of your choice)

If some of the audience weren't so critical 2-3 years back then Jezza and Co would have let standards slide so much that they'd have thought Hammond ripping the front off a mini every week was "entertainment" and they'd not have bothered their arses any more than that.


----------



## muzzer

If he wants to call it that, then that's his choice. I have been one of Top Gear's most vocal critics recently but i think this series is brilliant so far.


----------



## johanr77

muzzer42 said:


> If he wants to call it that, then that's his choice.


Totally agree, was having a giggle at those folks who would undoubtedly tell him to change the channel. Seems when it comes to Top gear you can't say you didn't like a bit for fear of offending Jezza's disciples :thumb:

This series has been pretty decent so far but I'd agree with the man from Coatbridge the ambulance bit was naff and the low point in the series so far.


----------



## DLGWRX02

My wifes hates jezza with a passion but this episode saw her nearly falling off the sofa in histerics, the fact he was mesmorised by the dummy gentleman's sausage..lol I think her words were " looks like he hasn't seen a ***** in a long time" pmsl.


----------



## muzzer

johanr77 said:


> Totally agree, was having a giggle at those folks who would undoubtedly tell him to change the channel. Seems when it comes to Top gear you can't say you didn't like a bit for fear of offending Jezza's disciples :thumb:
> 
> This series has been pretty decent so far but I'd agree with the man from Coatbridge the ambulance bit was naff and the low point in the series so far.


Really? i thought it was hilarious, May stood there spouting rubbish about how technically advanced his thing was when it was off down the track. Hammonds air cannon was predictable but funny as hell, May's back door falling off as the Stig set off, Clarkson and the man sausage bit.
Yes it's the same old formula they did with HGV's, van drivers etc but imho the ambulance one was brilliant especially the bit at the start with the P45 ambulance.


----------



## johanr77

In bits it was quite funny, Jeremy in the boot of the Porsche was a giggle. For me personally though when I can see the joke on the horizon and it rocks up ten minutes later like with James losing his patient it makes it a lot less funny. I've always found Top Gear at it's most entertaining when they don't go for the really obvious joke, as presenters they have good natural chemistry which is displayed pretty well on their big trips, they should trust their audience a bit more.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Week before last was alright but sunday's was cack...starting to remind me of a bad version of the Goodies now.


----------



## SBM

I thought the first one was ok - loved the lambo...
But this last one with the ambulances was total rubbish. I don't think I will bother watching it again..

I think the classic car show on C5 is so much better :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Sounds as if tonight's episode will be a bit more about cars. 

The BMW i8 and M4 are on tonight, the Merc AMG GT too. 

There is also a feature on the old Land Rover defender. 

Will Smith is the star tonight. They've pushed the boat out with the guests this series so far.


----------



## bradleymarky

Kerr said:


> Sounds as if tonight's episode will be a bit more about cars.
> 
> The BMW i8 and M4 are on tonight, the Merc AMG GT too.
> 
> There is also a feature on the old Land Rover defender.
> 
> Will Smith is the star tonight. They've pushed the boat out with the guests this series so far.


I followed an M4 for about a mile last week, it pulled out of the dealership and then went into a petrol station just down the road....probably to fill up again  It did look very nice from the back.


----------



## Alfa male

I have a remapped 335i which is a similar engine and its certainly no slouch but the new M4 wastes mine. Savagely quick with the DCT box too


----------



## Dannbodge

Should be a good episode then!
I see a M4 most mornings. No matter what the weather I always wind the window down to listen to it pulling away


----------



## muzzer

So far so good, loved the i8


----------



## Will_G

Always been a fan of the i8 shape shame it seems to lack the backup behind it


----------



## muzzer

I like it because its a good step on the road to sporty but green cars. I do like the M/M4 and the new amg but i do love the i8


----------



## -Jamie-

That has to be the best "normal" episode in a long, long time. Plenty cars and reviews. That M3, Looks much better than the M4 IMO. Even SIARPC was good. Hammond can be a little annoying at times but even his segment was good.

Top work TG, Really hope they can continue like this. 

Superb camera work as per usual, I enjoy that as much as the actual show


----------



## Kerr

Another very enjoyable show. 

For long enough I said the star feature had to go. However they've all been great guests this year and it has been a stand out feature of the show. 

It just seems to be when you can see they are enjoying themselves, it becomes enjoyable watching them having fun. They certainly seen to be having a laugh again and good banter with the guests too. 

The M3 4 seconds faster than the old one is outrageous. That takes in right up with some proper super cars. 

That Merc was lovely too. Stunning lap by that too. Looked very easy to drive.


----------



## muzzer

This series has been very enjoyable so far and like Kerr said, the guests have been excellent. The last guest before this series i actually enjoyed was Tom Hiddlestone.
I do like the amg gt and the M3 but i think the future is moving away from the current style of cars and towards hybrids etc. The new NSX looks like a lot of fun too but it seems to be waaaay more expensive than the i8 so if my lottery numbers come up, an i8 it is. If the new NSX is so much better and i had the money, then i'd like one of them but the whole hybrid sports car as an entity is very exciting.


----------



## Sutty 90

Best series for a long time, I'm really enjoying it and getting back into it again. Still not a fan of the star in a reasonablely priced car. Never have been probably never will.

Sutty.


----------



## 182_Blue

Will_G said:


> Always been a fan of the i8 shape shame it seems to lack the backup behind it


Would be interested to see how they came up with the MPG figures for it!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Shaun said:


> Would be interested to see how they came up with the MPG figures for it!


Jeremy being economical with the truth is how they got that figure. According to other reviews it only does 30 mpg... when you drive it hard in sport mode. drive it normally in comfort mode and it does more like 60 mpg.


----------



## Crafoo

To be honest hammering a 360bhp car and returning 30mpg is still bloody good!!


----------



## 182_Blue

Laurie.J.M said:


> Jeremy being economical with the truth is how they got that figure. According to other reviews it only does 30 mpg... when you drive it hard in sport mode. drive it normally in comfort mode and it does more like 60 mpg.


Should it should do 130mpg + then?


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Should it should do 130mpg + then?


It will for periods of time when barely using the engine. However the batteries don't last long, so the engine will be used for anything more than a short trip.

The official tests for any car is completely irrelevant to the real world. Even normal petrol and diesel engines can do the test and "prove" figures 40% better than the real world average.

The entire test only last for around 7 miles on a rolling road.

You are better looking at the USA for more accurate consumption figures. Our farcical test shows 134.5mpg, yet the Americans are told 76mpg average in electric mode barely using the engine and 28mpg(their gallon is 20% less than a UK gallon) using the engine to power it. You end up with a combined figure in the higher 30s lower 40s which is what owners of the car say they get on average.

Our tests are an absolute joke and these hybrids make it even worse.

The Vauxhall Ampera claims 235mpg. Real world it is mid 40s.

It's bad enough when cars are 30-40% out with botched claims, but 45mpg rather than 235mpg is impossible to justify.

It's time for the test to change and to stop all the manufacturers being extremely economical with the truth.


----------



## Crafoo

Kerr said:


> It's time for the test to change and to stop all the manufacturers being extremely *economical* with the truth.


Pun intended?


----------



## Kerr

Crafoo said:


> Pun intended?


Nah, I was just running on fumes writing that.


----------



## Crafoo

Kerr said:


> Nah, I was just running on fumes writing that.


lol, yeah you must be exahausted now


----------



## Cookies

I'm loving the series so far. This week's episode was the best Top Gear episode for a long time. In saying that, I loved the ambulance episode. My late dad was a paramedic and I remember as a youngster my dad's crew getting delivery of a 3.5 litre V8 Sherpa ambulance, although the majority of them were 2.8 and 2.9 v6 transits. The Sherpa went like a rocket ship, but dad used to hate driving it as it rattled like mad. When he washed it the water used to run down the inside! More a coachbuilders issue but it didn't endear it to the drivers. 

Cooks


----------



## Tonie

I don't really know, but something happens with series 19 (2013) onwards. If I remember correctly, there was a lot of buzz preceding that series, so it will probably have to do with budget/money. From that series onwards, the shows appear a bit lengthy to me and the content very 'thin'. I got the impression that they were filling the time with fancy filming/editing of cars in the hangar to make up for the lack of items. 

Same with the Ambulance thing. Nothing wrong with it as such and there were a couple of funny jokes, but for me, not enough for a 1 hour program.

All in all, I still watch it and since I am not a UK resident, it is not my tax money, so I should be grateful for every second they appear on my screen


----------



## The_Weasel

It was going so well until the last segment tonight, what a waste of time that was.


----------



## Crafoo

I thought exactly the same, really enjoyed it until the pointless destruction at the end.


----------



## Oldsparky

I rarely watch now because I can't stand the obviously faked comedy sequences. Switched on last night for the la Ferrari and really enjoyed it switched off during the Peugeot nonsense at the end.


----------



## muzzer

I must admit, i've enjoyed this series so far and was kind of hoping the pegeuot segment would be like the saab retrospective they did a while back but alas it was not to be. Oh well hopefully next weeks will be back to the form of the rest of the series.


----------



## AndyED

I know it's all set up and creatively edited, however after all the abuse those 2 cars were still driving up to the end. Maybe not quite as rubbish as they were trying to prove


----------



## Peter D

Another solid episode, with a decent amount for car enthusiasts. The Puegeot sequence was silly, but funny, easily the favourite part for my wife and kids. The red 205 Gti looked nice.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Wasn't too happy with last nights episode, bit of an anticlimax towards the end. 

I enjoyed watching the 'vet, Cayman and LaFerrari, but I really couldn't see the point of Peugeot clip... we already knew how ste modern Peugeot's are and that the 205 GTi is a classic, so what's new? I was hoping it was going to be a build up to them testing the 208 GTi or something but sadly it wasn't.


----------



## Dexy

Oooft LaFerrari didn't half sound decent. The pug bit was a bit pointless.


----------



## bradleymarky

Cant believe i wasted 20 minutes of my life watching the pug script...


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

The Ferrari part was the best bit in the whole episode. I was expecting a drag race or lap times from the Ferrari and p1 etc but it was a let down. And the Peugeot bit well that was just stupid. MY parents own a Peugeot and it is no where near as bad as it was made out to be. And iv never seen Peugeot drivers drive like that.


----------



## Kerr

The Peugeot bit did drag out and get tedious. It started off fine with the history of the company and looked to be factual. It then continued to be a mess around and did seem to lack any substance. 

The rest of the show was fine.


----------



## Chrisr1806

The Pegeout part was good, but at the end they should have shown the 208GTI or RCZ-R to see the brands return to hot hatches.


----------



## rory1992

I thought they'd show the new 208 gti 30th edition at the end, up there with the Megane 275 trophy in terms of lap times, so it's pretty special.


----------



## Nanoman

I suspect a future episode will feature some of the nicer Peugeots. Thought it was a good laugh.


----------



## Crafoo

With the exception of this one I've enjoyed their occasional look back at car manufacturers.

I remember the SAAB and Lancia ones being good, imformative but with a bit of fun thrown in too.


----------



## Kriminal

Although I loved seeing the performance cars, I actually found the Peugeot part quite funny. Dunno what it was, just seemed to tickle my sense of humour. :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr

Was good last night,the Ferrari is something special!


----------



## Will_G

Not top gear related but Idris Elba king of speed is on Dave just now. Repeat of the series which was on bbc a couple of years ago


----------



## PugIain

The bit about Peugeot wasn't funny to be fair. I'm not a Peugeot version of a VAG hag and will argue a, boring, mid range *could be anything* 1.4 petrol hatchback is the best car in the world just because it's of the particular brand I like. It just wasn't funny. Plain and simple.

I found the bald guy in glasses stood in the audience when they were doing the Porsche/Corvette lap times more amusing.
He looked like a trying to be trendy, follicly challenged rabbit in glasses.


----------



## 182_Blue

Your not fooling anyone, Pug hag.


----------



## rob750

The Peugeot piece was 20 mins drivel


----------



## johanr77

Shaun said:


> Your not fooling anyone, Pug hag.


Agreed. I'd like to table a motion that his user name is changed to Peugeot 1007 Fan

A secondary consideration would be an avatar change to a french man on an old push bike, wearing a stripey shirt, a beret and a bunch of onions round his neck.


----------



## Tricky Red

I enjoyed the first half hour but what a waste of 20 mins that last segment was. 

Both should be arrested for careless driving.


----------



## PugIain

johanr77 said:


> Agreed. I'd like to table a motion that his user name is changed to Peugeot 1007 Fan
> 
> A secondary consideration would be an avatar change to a french man on an old push bike, wearing a stripey shirt, a beret and a bunch of onions round his neck.


The second part maybe, but not the first. I'd rather have syphilis than a 1007.


----------



## johanr77

Tell you something I was stunned the 1007 didn't become a favourite with the doggers market. Slide them back and easy uninterrupted access, should have gone down a storm.


----------



## leehob

Oh my god that Ferrari !!! My nine year old said " man that is sick" I think that's good :lol:


----------



## Cookies

The first two thirds I agree was excellent. The last 20 mins seemed to be a space filler. They could have done all that in less than 5 mins, or at least focussed a bit more on the 205 gti, 309 gti, 405 mi16 etc. 

Cooks


----------



## AndyC

They ran out of steam in the last 10 minutes - wasted a perfect opportunity to show why the 208 GTi is the first proper one Peugeot have built in 20-odd years.

Otherwise the last 2 weeks have been TG at their absolute best and a clever sideways reaction to the growing view that the clowning about has got less funny (a view I don't entirely share).


----------



## jenks

A good series this one, however the last 15 mins of Sundays episode was them back to their stupid worst, wrecking cars for "entertainment".

I personally find it pathetic when they go down this route, especially when the cars they wreck are perfectly good(for Peugeot)


----------



## ardandy

They were from the scrapper. Hell, even Clarksons was fire damaged. Hardly a waste.


----------



## jenks

How do you know they were from the scrappers? They had to be road legal. Was the convertible fire damaged to start with or after jezza had finished arsing about in it?


----------



## TOMMY_RS

The convertable clarkson was driving was up until about a year ago my mates dads car, he sold it on as it needed a lot of work doing to it or something. Quite funny I thought.


----------



## rcdean

Worst bit was taking that MR2 out in the car park..... why


----------



## muzzer

Well that was a waste of an hour, the only saving grace being Gillian Andersson.


----------



## Crafoo

muzzer42 said:


> Well that was a waste of an hour, the only saving grace being Gillian Andersson.


Who has aged very well


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I enjoyed it, esp the M4 thrashing the Lexus. :wave:

The 'rescue' was very contrived, but did a good job of showing the capabilities of the big 'utes'.


----------



## Kerr

It was alright. 

Shame to see the Lexus getting slated again. I liked the look of it, but the close ups do show some poor details. 

Reading some of the tested figures, it's too slow for what it is. The M4 is on a completely different level performance wise.


----------



## Rayaan

Kerr said:


> It was alright.
> 
> Shame to see the Lexus getting slated again. I liked the look of it, but the close ups do show some poor details.
> 
> Reading some of the tested figures, it's too slow for what it is. The M4 is on a completely different level performance wise.


The show was a piece of cack this week. I was one of the first to test drive the RC-F today and didnt have any issues with it. The weight is not evident on the roads and it growls better than any M4 ever can, has a better ride and more grip. Its not even worth mentioning that reliability will be second to none, the dealers are great on the whole and the car is better screwed together than the M4 is.

I also feel its an embarrassment that Top Gear didn't take the car around the track - in the hands of someone who actually drives the car like it should be driven instead of drifting at every corner, who knows what would have happened? Motortrend did a test with both M4 and RC-F, granted the M4 was faster but by how much? 0.3s - hardly call that "on a completely different level".

How is it that Autocar (deemed to be a German car shrill) preferred the RC-F to the M4?


----------



## Kerr

Rayaan said:


> The show was a piece of cack this week. I was one of the first to test drive the RC-F today and didnt have any issues with it. The weight is not evident on the roads and it growls better than any M4 ever can, has a better ride and more grip. Its not even worth mentioning that reliability will be second to none, the dealers are great on the whole and the car is better screwed together than the M4 is.
> 
> I also feel its an embarrassment that Top Gear didn't take the car around the track - in the hands of someone who actually drives the car like it should be driven instead of drifting at every corner, who knows what would have happened? Motortrend did a test with both M4 and RC-F, granted the M4 was faster but by how much? 0.3s - hardly call that "on a completely different level".
> 
> How is it that Autocar (deemed to be a German car shrill) preferred the RC-F to the M4? New Lexus RC F vs BMW M4 - drift and drag race head-to-head - YouTube


That videos shows the M4 to be 1.4 secs faster down a quarter mile. That's a huge huge difference. There is 300bhp cars doing the times the Lexus is.

In tests people couldn't get the Lexus under 5 seconds for 0-60mph. Although 0-60mph isn't everything, that's not good for so much power and shows there is issues. The M4 gets into the 3 second category.

Not sure why you criticise Top Gear for hooning around sideways, then post a video of cars going sideways. That's what they all do to look dramatic, although it isn't the fast way.

The video you posted was from Autocar. The magazine gave a similar review to Jeremy. They didn't really like it and gave it 3 stars. They also said the car wasn't the best quality. Other reviews that much of the interior looked as if it had been lifted from an Avensis.

I like Lexus, but they seem to miss something at this end of the market. The last IS-F was very rare. It fell well short of the big boys and it has aged worse too. Inside looks much older than the typical 3 and it didn't match them for driving either.

I haven't seen a RCF yet, but did say I liked the pictures earlier. The colour didn't do it favours last night, but some of the contours and the lights were a let down.

I think this will end up another car people will overlook.


----------



## 106rallye

Rayaan said:


> The show was a piece of cack this week. I was one of the first to test drive the RC-F today and didnt have any issues with it. The weight is not evident on the roads and it growls better than any M4 ever can, has a better ride and more grip. Its not even worth mentioning that reliability will be second to none, the dealers are great on the whole and the car is better screwed together than the M4 is.
> 
> I also feel its an embarrassment that Top Gear didn't take the car around the track - in the hands of someone who actually drives the car like it should be driven instead of drifting at every corner, who knows what would have happened? Motortrend did a test with both M4 and RC-F, granted the M4 was faster but by how much? 0.3s - hardly call that "on a completely different level".
> 
> How is it that Autocar (deemed to be a German car shrill) preferred the RC-F to the M4? New Lexus RC F vs BMW M4 - drift and drag race head-to-head - YouTube


Calm down mate 
Chris Harris tested it and said it was awful too, and he tested it on track and road. How you didn't notice a weight of 1.8 tonne is beyond me too lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

I watched it too & liked the whole episode......particularly Gillian Anderson's cameo. 

The trucks in the snow was fun, these things look effortless in those conditions.


----------



## muzzer

Evo slated the RC-F too for pretty much the same reasons and whilst the M4 might be faster, i think on the whole i would rather an F type coupe. As to the pickup test, okay they did prove that big pickups can drive across quite harsh terrain very well, pretty important if you live somewhere afflicted by snow but come on, the whole it's a rescue mission and we must make an important decision - what do we have for pudding? was just stupid.
Very disappointed with this weeks episode.


----------



## johanr77

I did enjoy the pick ups bit, wish there was a bit more of it though. The Lexus test was a bit of a let down, get the new Lexus, say its a bit crap then spend a large part of the film talking about a car they already featured a few years back.

There does seem to be a bit more filler this series because of the increased amount of episodes, if it had been a 5 or 6 episode series that Lexus film would probably have been binned.


----------



## bradleymarky

Hammond has got a decent Scottish accent 

It wasnt great but better than the french/pug episode...


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

bradleymarky said:


> Hammond has got a decent Scottish accent
> 
> It wasnt great but better than the french/pug episode...


+1 on that opinion.... I think TG have starting something though, as me and a few mates are starting to point out Peugeot drivers a lot more now :lol:


----------



## Rayaan

106rallye said:


> Calm down mate
> Chris Harris tested it and said it was awful too, and he tested it on track and road. How you didn't notice a weight of 1.8 tonne is beyond me too lol


On the track he said it wasnt very good I agree. On the road he said it was very appealing and he also liked the styling as well as the cabin.

Saying the RC-F has a cabin like an Avensis is an utter joke. Try sitting in one instead of reading all the reviews on the internet and coming to an irrelevant conclusion.


----------



## Rayaan

Kerr said:


> That videos shows the M4 to be 1.4 secs faster down a quarter mile. That's a huge huge difference. There is 300bhp cars doing the times the Lexus is.
> 
> In tests people couldn't get the Lexus under 5 seconds for 0-60mph. Although 0-60mph isn't everything, that's not good for so much power and shows there is issues. The M4 gets into the 3 second category.
> 
> Not sure why you criticise Top Gear for hooning around sideways, then post a video of cars going sideways. That's what they all do to look dramatic, although it isn't the fast way.
> 
> The video you posted was from Autocar. The magazine gave a similar review to Jeremy. They didn't really like it and gave it 3 stars. They also said the car wasn't the best quality. Other reviews that much of the interior looked as if it had been lifted from an Avensis.
> 
> I like Lexus, but they seem to miss something at this end of the market. The last IS-F was very rare. It fell well short of the big boys and it has aged worse too. Inside looks much older than the typical 3 and it didn't match them for driving either.
> 
> I haven't seen a RCF yet, but did say I liked the pictures earlier. The colour didn't do it favours last night, but some of the contours and the lights were a let down.
> 
> I think this will end up another car people will overlook.


The car wasn't the best quality? Who are you trying to kid. As I said before, I test drove it yesterday, the cabin is very high quality and looks futuristic.

The whole purpose of the video I posted was to show a contrast between what Top Gear say and what other reviewers are saying while doing the same sort of things on a track.

On the road where weight doesnt matter the RC-F is the best choice, or perhaps the new C63 but the M4 would certainly not be on the top of the list for a daily driver.

The M4 and RC-F are essentially different cars - one was designed to be driven by anyone while the other is only really any good if you're experienced.

The RC-F certainly has more grip and is a more comfortable car on British roads anyway.

Probably better to read the pistonheads review than the biased crap that Top Gear is - slating every car which isn't German.


----------



## Kerr

Rayaan said:


> On the track he said it wasnt very good I agree. On the road he said it was very appealing and he also liked the styling as well as the cabin.
> 
> Saying the RC-F has a cabin like an Avensis is an utter joke. Try sitting in one instead of reading all the reviews on the internet and coming to an irrelevant conclusion.


It was you that said it was only 0.3sec slower on a track, then provided a link to a video showing it 1.4secs slower on a simple drag race.

You said it was "an embarrassment" they never took it around re track, yet now have to admit it isn't a track car.

You seem happy to accept positive reviews, which there isn't many, and ignore negative reviews.

You've already said it is more reliable when I doubt anyone knows how reliable this or the M4 will be yet. They are way too new.

Can't have it all ways and there is no need to be so defensive.

Many of the respected journalists and magazines have all come up with very similar reviews. It's not on par with cars in this class in terms or quality, performance, handling or fun.

I know you're a big fan of Lexus, just don't let it cloud your judgement too much.


----------



## 106rallye

Rayaan said:


> On the track he said it wasnt very good I agree. On the road he said it was very appealing and he also liked the styling as well as the cabin.
> 
> Saying the RC-F has a cabin like an Avensis is an utter joke. Try sitting in one instead of reading all the reviews on the internet and coming to an irrelevant conclusion.


Oh sorry I'll listen to some random kid on a car forum instead of chris Harris then 
You are a little biased as you've got to drive one and feel the need to back it up to the hilt. I also think it looks awful and I don't need to drive one to change my opinion on that


----------



## johanr77

At the same time I wouldn't go round making my decisions on what Jeremy Clarkson and Chris Harris say either. 

That Lexus was hideous to look at though.


----------



## muzzer

johanr77 said:


> At the same time I wouldn't go round making my decisions on what Jeremy Clarkson and Chris Harris say either.
> 
> That Lexus was hideous to look at though.


Exactly, i base my decision on what the car feels like, whether or not it does the task i want it to do and if it is economical to run. I have a skoda octavia, people turn their noses up and say 'oh but it's a skoda' then are surprised when it goes better than theirs does, is cheaper to run (in most cases) and is more practical than most of their cars.


----------



## Rayaan

Kerr said:


> It was you that said it was only 0.3sec slower on a track, then provided a link to a video showing it 1.4secs slower on a simple drag race.
> 
> You said it was "an embarrassment" they never took it around re track, yet now have to admit it isn't a track car.
> 
> You seem happy to accept positive reviews, which there isn't many, and ignore negative reviews.
> 
> You've already said it is more reliable when I doubt anyone knows how reliable this or the M4 will be yet. They are way too new.
> 
> Can't have it all ways and there is no need to be so defensive.
> 
> Many of the respected journalists and magazines have all come up with very similar reviews. It's not on par with cars in this class in terms or quality, performance, handling or fun.
> 
> I know you're a big fan of Lexus, just don't let it cloud your judgement too much.


When I say embarassment, I mean that its completely unfair to say "the stig's not driving it because its rubbish". What kind of crap attitude is that? Stick it on the track - let the stig put a time in so we can see exactly how fast it is and even if its slower than the M4, who cares, most of the 200 coming to the UK this year have sold anyway. My beef is with Top Gear for how they refused to put the car to the test in anything other than a drag race!

I can guarantee its more reliable than the M4 already as there is actually an M4 owner on the Lexus Owners Club putting balanced reviews on the RC-F and M4 without resorting to any bias claiming his M4 has been in 5 times already for different issues.

I agree the car weighs 1.8 tonnes but in day to day driving that weight is not felt as the car can't be pushed anywhere near its limit in daily driving on UK roads.

Its disgusting that Top Gear have to resort to driving cars around tracks to compare them. If it cant go well on a track its a **** car right?

How about do it properly, take the car on a track, then take it on a road and then think about comparing them instead of basing their entire review on some drifts?

And OK I agree there are faults with the RC-F, same with the M4 but why is it that when the M3 came on last week he focused entirely on the positives with no word on any negatives and when the RC-F comes, its completely negative with no positive words towards it?

A good review should have balanced arguments eg :

RC-F -

+ great grip, easy to drive, looks completely different to anything else on the road, best seats Ive ever sat in, cool speedo, V8, fairly compliant ride, very little tyre roar or wind noise, paint quality is awesome, Mark Levinson stereo system, smooth gearbox

- weight, 8 speed gearbox slow when shifting down more than 1 gear at a time, eco mode makes car feel squishy, polarising looks, need revving to get the most out of it


----------



## PugIain

Wow, that Toyota is not a pretty car. I liked the colour though.


----------



## Horatio

I hate Top Gear


----------



## alan h M

Horatio said:


> I hate Top Gear
> 
> Stewart Lee and Top Gear - YouTube


who would go and see him. he is a terrible comedian. nothing funny in that clip. 
if jimmy Carr did top gear it would be hilarious


----------



## transtek

Anyone else think Gillian Anderson looks far better now than she did in X-files? Plus I didn't know she was British!


----------



## Dannbodge

transtek said:


> Anyone else think Gillian Anderson looks far better now than she did in X-files? Plus I didn't know she was British!


For an older woman I thought she was actually quite tasty


----------



## richtung

Dannbodge said:


> For an older woman I thought she was actually quite tasty


She is a tasty woman regardless of age!!

As a teenage lad, i spent many a hour fantasising about her when she was on the X-Files. My word, she still looks fantastic and now definitely my cougar of choice!

Rich


----------



## muzzer

richtung said:


> She is a tasty woman regardless of age!!
> 
> As a teenage lad, i spent many a hour fantasising about her when she was on the X-Files. My word, she still looks fantastic and now definitely my cougar of choice!
> 
> Rich


Definitely improved with age imho


----------



## transtek

Tonight's show was pretty good, loved the two Jags, and Humberside looks a lot better than it used to!


----------



## JB052

transtek said:


> and Humberside looks a lot better than it used to!


Thats what I thought!


----------



## kings..

Top gear have been beaten to the comparison of hyper cars by Paul Bailey, the new owner of all three... P1 La Ferrari and 918...


----------

